# Smoke yield from pellets



## msstatedawg (Jun 27, 2021)

Considering a Pit Boss pellet smoker but I like a HEAVY smoke flavor. Which pellets are known for producing the most smoke and the heaviest smoke flavor?


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 27, 2021)

I used to have good luck with lumberjack pellets. I think a lot of others would recommend them too


----------



## motocrash (Jun 27, 2021)

If you like heavy smoke, you'll likely need a tube or a tray to augment smoke in a pellet pooper.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 27, 2021)

msstatedawg said:


> Considering a Pit Boss pellet smoker but I like a HEAVY smoke flavor. Which pellets are known for producing the most smoke and the heaviest smoke flavor?


Won’t happen with pellets. Pellet machines burn very clean because of the forge fan that runs constantly. You can add a smoke tube, that helps, but the airflow is high and moves the smoke more that a fired pit. Might want to consider a gravity fed cooker like the Master Built.


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 27, 2021)

motocrash said:


> If you like heavy smoke, *you'll likely need a tube or a tray to augment smoke in a pellet pooper.*





SmokinEdge said:


> *Won’t happen with pellets.* Pellet machines burn very clean because of the forge fan that runs constantly. You can add a smoke tube, that helps, but the airflow is high and moves the smoke more that a fired pit. Might want to consider a gravity fed cooker like the Master Built.



I suspect when you say HEAVY smoke flavor you mean like a coal/wood burner.
Of course you want that charcoal/real wood "flavor" BUT, there is NO PELLET in the world that will reproduce charcoal and real wood flavor...
In fact, I'm not sure why people even EXPECT a "pellet grill" to taste and smoke like charcoal/wood!!! IT'S IMPOSSIBLE!! THERE, I SAID IT>

Now, I use smoke tubes and a smoke generator and I can come pretty dam close buy putting REAL WOOD in those tubes.
I actually have fun adding whiskey barrel chips and cherry chips to the tube and getting some seriously good smokey taste. 

like 

 SmokinEdge
 said, you might try a gravity fed coal burner, I know a guy who gave up his pellet smoker and went that way, he loves it.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm with the others if you like lots of smoke I dont think a pellet smoker is the way to go, I have a pitboss 1000t and use a smoke tube ( trays dont stay lit in most pellet grills) and I'm still not thrilled with the smoke amount. I get better smoked meats with my mes 30 and amnps tray. But they dont match up to my offset but I got away from that because of the time tending to it.


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 27, 2021)

A pellet smoker will still give awesome 'bark' and smoke ring every time...  in fact because of the convection fan it can produce super bark


----------



## tallbm (Jun 27, 2021)

msstatedawg said:


> Considering a Pit Boss pellet smoker but I like a HEAVY smoke flavor. Which pellets are known for producing the most smoke and the heaviest smoke flavor?



Yep I think the others are giving good input but don't panic you will still produce amazing BBQ!
I don't own a pellet grill but know people who do and have read basically every pellet grill post that comes here over the past few years so this is where my info is coming from.

1. The pellet tube will be your solution. In your pellet tube just run strong wood pellets like 100% Hickory, or 100% Mesquite (if you can find it). As mentioned the tray wont work in your pellet grill but the tubes do.

2. I personally would run the cheapest pellets you can get your hands on in the pitboss itself. So that would be PitBoss brand Competition Blend (it's widely available) or the PitBoss brand Hickory pellet if it's available to you. PitBoss brand sold at Walmart, Lowes, and Academy is about as inexpensive as they come and burns well.

*The Pellet Smoker Behavior:*
Pellet grills/smokers burn pellets for heat and smoke.  The dilemma here is that when wood burns hotter it produces less smoke.  To produce more smoke well the wood has to burn at lower temps.  This means if you want more smoke you have to cook at much lower temps which can be unsafe for food cooking and can mean that it takes FOREVER for the food to cook because you want more smoke.

Solution: Burn inexpensive but good burning pellets for heat. Use GREAT and more costly pellets (Lumberjack brand) to burn in your smoke tube for flavor.
This way you control heat and smoke independently and you are now a master that can make amazing BBQ with few limitations!!!  Plus it's much friendlier on the wallet in the end.

Try out a pellet tube and some 100% Hickory pellets (Luberjack 100% Hickory is available at Dicks Sporting Goods stores if one near you).
If you find you need/want more smoke flavor buy another tube and burn both at the same time! Tubes burn for like 3 hours or so. Having 2 so you can burn at the same time or do one after another beats having to add chips or wood for smoke every 45 minutes.

I believe one guy on here turned his pellets into dust (get pellets wet, they puff up and shred to the touch, then dry to make dust) and he was able to stuff his tube with dust and produce like a 10 hour burn with it or or something wild like that!

So don't fret. You have some options and I'm positive you will produce heavy smoked BBQ. Hell I've just about oversmoked BBQ using the pellet tray which produces milder smoke than the tube so I'm confident you can get your smoke level with a tube or 2 or 3 :D


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 27, 2021)

I also have a Smokin-it smoke gernerator for long cooks, this thing kicks @$$


----------



## RoadRunner18 (Jun 27, 2021)

You can't go wrong with Lumber Jack 100% Hickory, Mesquite, and Apple wood pellets


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 27, 2021)

tallbm, if you have an Atwood's or Rural King nearby you can get LumberJack cheaper than PitBoss pellets.  If you have an Academy Sports you can get B&B pellets that are rebranded BBQer's Delights cheaper too, so you can run good pellets all around with some luck and research.  Don't forget Tractor Supply.  They are selling Bear Mountain cheap too now.

Also, since you mention Dick's they will price match the stores I mentioned above but I would avoid buying from Dick's if possible.


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 27, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> Don't forget *Tractor Supply. They are selling Bear Mountain cheap* too now.



My next stop when I get low..


----------



## bregent (Jun 28, 2021)

msstatedawg said:


> Considering a Pit Boss pellet smoker but I like a HEAVY smoke flavor. Which pellets are known for producing the most smoke and the heaviest smoke flavor?



Before you buy anything, see if you can find someone in your area that has a pellet grill and taste some of the food. I know of plenty of folks that like heavy smoke flavor that were never satisfied with the smoke profile of pellet grills, even with supplemental smoke devices. You might want to consider a gravity feed charcoal grill, if ease of operation is what you are after.  

If you still are wanting a pellet grill, look for one that modulates the fan.  Some of the reasons pellet grills yield lower smoke flavor are
1) The high temperature in the burn chamber oxidizes the aromatics in the smoke
2) The high airflow dilutes the smoke
3) The drip tray blocks much of the smoke from reaching the food, as the smoke comes up around the edges and out the exhaust

The pulsing fan somewhat alleviates #1 and #2 and in the case of the Weber Smokefire, #3.  The CookShack PG500 also has a configuration that forces all smoke past the food. 

And as already mentioned, burn a pellet with the strongest flavor.  For me that's 100% hickory.  Be aware that most pellets out there use 60%-70% of a 'filler' wood, not the species labelled.  LumberJack and Cookin' Pellets are two brands that offer 100% flavor wood.  LumberJack are also about the least expensive pellet available. 

I'm not personally a fan of using a tube. They burn cold, which to me, produces a flavor I don't like.


----------



## msstatedawg (Jun 28, 2021)

bregent said:


> Before you buy anything, see if you can find someone in your area that has a pellet grill and taste some of the food. I know of plenty of folks that like heavy smoke flavor that were never satisfied with the smoke profile of pellet grills, even with supplemental smoke devices. You might want to consider a gravity feed charcoal grill, if ease of operation is what you are after.
> 
> If you still are wanting a pellet grill, look for one that modulates the fan.  Some of the reasons pellet grills yield lower smoke flavor are
> 1) The high temperature in the burn chamber oxidizes the aromatics in the smoke
> ...


SIL has a pellet and the butt was pretty dang good. Was surprised actually. Mostly wondering if i could do the same with a pellet but add a little more smoke flavor. One of the earlier comments had me interested in researching smoke generators.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 28, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> tallbm, if you have an Atwood's or Rural King nearby you can get LumberJack cheaper than PitBoss pellets.  If you have an Academy Sports you can get B&B pellets that are rebranded BBQer's Delights cheaper too, so you can run good pellets all around with some luck and research.  Don't forget Tractor Supply.  They are selling Bear Mountain cheap too now.
> 
> Also, since you mention Dick's they will price match the stores I mentioned above but I would avoid buying from Dick's if possible.



Thanks for the info!  No Atwoods or Rural King near me.
I would run the cheapest yet highest quality pellets for fuel. I'm glad you listed those other options. 
Near me the most adequate and cheapest around are the Pit Boss Competition Blend 40lbs for $14.96. Hard to beat that but I dread going into Walmart here in TX. It is always crammed full of people and having worked for Walmart while in college I understand how horrible of a company they are and try to avoid giving them business when possible.

I get my Lumberjack from a guy that is kinda local that buys about 4 pallets at a time and resells them. Prices are good and I'm so stocked up it will be a couple of years before I need to buy more... unless I run out of 100% Mesquite which Lumberjack discontinued :( :( :(

I have to find an alternative 100% Mesquite pellet or dust option out there somewhere.  So anyone please tell me if you come across one that is feasible lol.


----------



## Steff3 (Jun 28, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Thanks for the info!  No Atwoods or Rural King near me.
> I would run the cheapest yet highest quality pellets for fuel. I'm glad you listed those other options.
> Near me the most adequate and cheapest around are the Pit Boss Competition Blend 40lbs for $14.96. Hard to beat that but I dread going into Walmart here in TX. It is always crammed full of people and having worked for Walmart while in college I understand how horrible of a company they are and try to avoid giving them business when possible.
> 
> ...


Try these, heard they're suppose to be mfg by Lumberjack...


			https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-bbq-wood-pellets?searchTerm=Cabela%20wood%20pellets


----------



## tallbm (Jun 28, 2021)

Steff3 said:


> Try these, heard they're suppose to be mfg by Lumberjack...
> 
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-bbq-wood-pellets?searchTerm=Cabela%20wood%20pellets



Thanks, I'll check into them.  I thought I had heard their manufacturer changed not to long ago but definitely worth confirming.... if their online customer support department is now back lol.


----------



## Steff3 (Jun 28, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Thanks, I'll check into them.  I thought I had heard their manufacturer changed not to long ago but definitely worth confirming.... if their online customer support department is now back lol.


I hadn't heard that. Will be interesting to know what you may find out.....


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 28, 2021)

tallbm, currently Atwoods is running Lumber Jack Hickory for $6.99 / 20lbs compared to the normal price of $8.99.  Best get Dick's to price match you some.

Here's some Hickory and Mesquite sawdust too.





						Sawdust : Butcher & Packer, Sausage Making and Meat Processing Supplies
					

Butcher & Packer : Sawdust - Books Brine & Marinade Supplies Cleaners & Lubricants Gloves Gift Boxes Hooks Hunting &amp Deer Processing Jerky Supplies Knives, Cutlery, & Cleavers Meat Grinders Meat Tenderizers Netting Paper & Cutters Processing Supplies Kitchen & Cooking Supplies Sausage Making...



					www.butcher-packer.com
				




If you have an Academy Sports nearby they carry some 40lb bags of B&B in Championship blend, Hickory, and Pecan although it's not always in stock.  Good pellets but all are blends.








						B&B 40 lb Championship Blend Pellet Grill Fuel | Academy
					

Need to ignite your pellet grill? Use the B&B 40 lb Championship Blend Pellet Grill Fuel. It's made from 100% natural wood without chemical additives, and it...




					www.academy.com


----------



## tallbm (Jun 29, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> tallbm, currently Atwoods is running Lumber Jack Hickory for $6.99 / 20lbs compared to the normal price of $8.99.  Best get Dick's to price match you some.
> 
> Here's some Hickory and Mesquite sawdust too.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, especially on the Mesquite dust!
Right now I have at least 70 pounds of Lumberjack 100% Mesquite pellets. I have close to 40 pounds of each of Lumberjack 100% Cherry, 100% Maple, 100% Pecan, and 100% Apple. About 15 pounds of 100% Alder. Bout 20 pounds of 100% hickory. About 20 pounds of PB CB. About 19 pounds of PB Char Oak. And then about 55 pounds of random blends.

I only burn them in my AMNPS tray for my electric smoker so I'm loaded up with pellets for a while hahaha. Mesquite is the one I run through the quickest with all my brisket smokes. Everything else moves pretty slowly in comparison.
I would love to trade away my Pecan pellets though. I'm just not trilled with it at all. It will be come blend fodder for me.
No one around me wanted to trade so I'm stuck with it.
If there is anyone in the Dallas area that would like a to trade some pellets, I have a bunch of Lumberjack 100% Pecan I would trade for 100% Mesquite, 100% Apple, or maybe 100% Hickory :)


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 3, 2021)

Wood chips in the smoke tube makes good smoke, but as others have mentioned, they don't last nearly as long filling the tube with pellets. And the chips need to be actual small chips, not chunks or they won't burn right. The aroma is much better than pellets though. 

I strongly recommend running as low as slow as possible to get the heaviest smoke. Pellet smoke gets thin starting at 225F and is essentially gone by 300F. 160-180F will put some decent smoke on the meat, after two to four hours turn up the heat, depending on the size and internal temp of the meat. Add a smoke tube with wood pellets and you can get a good amount of smoke on the meat in the first half of the cook.


----------



## chiransmith_000 (May 4, 2022)

Today I got myself a new smoker Pit Boss Wood Vertical Food Smoker from walmart, Till today is wasn't aware of walmart price match policy. I got it to buy doing price match when told me about it when I was on call..... really price matching saved my extra money


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 4, 2022)

Many big box stores will price  match.  Never hurts to ask.
I used to get Petsmart to match their own internet prices in person in their store.  Did that with CVS Pharmacy too.  Never hurts to have a smartphone  with ya.


----------



## OldSmoke (May 4, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Many big box stores will price match.


Except Lowes. They match UPC to UPC. And, their custom UPC is one or two digits different for the same product than other stores.


----------



## bill1 (May 5, 2022)

I won't necessarily say it automatically gives you _more _smoke flavor but any wood/pellet that's mesquite will give a _stronger _smoke flavor.


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 5, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Won’t happen with pellets. Pellet machines burn very clean because of the forge fan that runs constantly. You can add a smoke tube, that helps, but the airflow is high and moves the smoke more that a fired pit. Might want to consider a gravity fed cooker like the Master Built.


I'll second that. I get good bark and smoke ring. on my MB560 (bigger available) once you get the knack of wood placement works like a charm and the only moving part is the fan. nd unlike other MB electronics, I've had no issues. I get a better steady temp on my gravity measured and graphed w/inkbird than on my old MES30.


----------



## Smoking Audi (May 6, 2022)

I am still learning this whole pellet smoker thing but I can say that as temp goes up then amount of smoke goes down.  I have a tube that I can burn to help with the smoke since it will basically smolder like a fireworks punk and i can get about 4 hours on a full tube of pellets.

As far as which brand give more smoke, I am not sure.  Some like Traeger will use oils to flavor their pellets while others like Lumber Jack will use all natural wood and no oils.  I guess the question is which style of pellet will give better smoke.


----------



## Nefarious (May 6, 2022)

Another way to get more smoke is to mix chips in with the pellets.  

 OldSmoke
 uses this technique.


----------



## OldSmoke (May 7, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Another way to get more smoke is to mix chips in with the pellets.
> 
> OldSmoke
> uses this technique.


I got the idea from the folks here and it works great. Additionally, many of the pellets are now blended with a base wood like alder. Using chips gives you the option of a more intense or truer flavor. Since the burn time is shorter when mixing, I have two tubes loaded and ready to go for long smokes.


----------



## Smoking Audi (May 8, 2022)

Hmmm great idea about the chips. I still have a few pounds of chips from when we were smoking with a chip tray on a gasser


----------



## eaglewing (May 8, 2022)

These work awesome mixed with a fruit pellet.

The chip size don't really matter for me, I have had tubes this way last 4+ hours easy and the smell is unreal. I "tap" pack them then get a good hot lite and I prop mine on a wood chunk to keep the tubes at an angle to burn a little more 'top to bottom'


----------



## bill1 (May 11, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> ...Using chips gives you the option of a more intense or truer flavor...


The immediate context was smoke tubes and this is a great comment for that.  but the bigger thread context was pellet machines so just want to give a warning that chips in your pellet hopper could really jam up your auger and its drive system if you were thinking of trying that.  Now with that caveat aside... 

I add a little extra smoke in my pellet machines by placing a cast iron pan over the crucible with pellets inside.  Although it's true that the ignition point of wood (and paper books!) is "Fahrenheit 451" it is a bit dependent on the "surface area to volume ratio" of the wood on that hot pan surface, since the bulk of the wood is at a lower temperature.  So for a cook (setpoint) temp of ~300F, I put just pellets in the pan...they smoke nicely down to little charred version of the starting pellet.  For higher temps (~350F)  I use _chips _with just a few pellets to get them going.  For lower temps (250F) I make something more like sawdust from the pellets...that smokes at the lowest temps.  (Wood _chunks _at the highest.)     

My point is just that in choosing wood for smoking, the size is also a consideration so if your flavoring wood is burning more than it's smoking, try a larger size.   If it won't even smoke, try a smaller size.


----------



## eaglewing (May 11, 2022)

bill1 said:


> but the bigger thread context was pellet machines *so just want to give a warning* that chips in your pellet hopper could really jam up your auger and its drive system if you were thinking of trying that.



WOOOAAAA WOOOOAAA... AGREED,  No way putting chips in your hopper.
Some "charcoal" pellets have already caused certain damage because they are hard as a rock.
Known to jamb the auger to a stop. (earlier versions mind you, I cannot speak for latest ones)


----------



## bill1 (May 13, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> Some "charcoal" pellets have already caused certain damage because they are hard as a rock.


Good to know EW.  I've been meaning to try a bag and maybe wouldn't have considered their hardness before filling the hopper.


----------

